# Black specs while looking through ViewFinder.



## droiddev (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys new member here...

I am looking for advice pertaining to the subject line.  Today we went to the beach and before hand there were no black specs.  Took a bajillion photos and no specs on the photos.  On the way home I was taking picture of the view off a bridge while in the car and noticed three tiny black specs in the viewfinder.  I got home and cleaned the lenses I used and blew out the camera body and cleaned the sensor and they are still there.  So it has to be someone from the sensor to the view finder.  My set up is a Sony a230 DSLR with a Tamron 75-300mm and a Sony DT 18-55mm.

It is rather annoying.  Any advice?

Thanks in advance, 

DroidDev


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you clean the mirror ?

Take lens off ... look through viewfinder.

Take a look and see if there is sand on the mirror or on the ground screen.


----------



## droiddev (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah its definitely on the mirror or other part. When I took the lens off and looked through it its there.  Sensor itself is clean.  If it is on the mirror is there a safe way of cleaning it?  I tried blowing it off but its still there.  I am fairly certain it isnt scratched.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2011)

It is safe to clean the mirror.

Are you sure it is on the mirror or on the ground screen ?

If the dust is on the ground screen ... do not touch it !!
Use a blower.


----------



## droiddev (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks!  Ill be sure to double check.  Which one is the ground screen?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 13, 2011)

First you have the light coming into the camera from the lens.

When you are viewing the light hits the mirror that reflects it 90 degrees.
That light hits the ground glass that is positioned just below the viewfinder prism.
The viewfinder prism redirects the light 90 degrees to your eye.


----------



## droiddev (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 13, 2011)

I personally wouldn't touch the mirror, unless you know exactly what you are doing. These black specs could turn into scratches if your not careful. But keep in mind, these specs will not effect photos, as long as they are stuck where they are they wont harm a thing.


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2011)

Be careful rummaging around in the mirror box of your camera. The parts in there are light weight (so the mirror can move fast) and easily damaged.

A very light brushing with a natural bristle brush, or judicious use of a hand blower will clean the mirror and the focusing screen. *Do not use canned pressurized air*.


----------

